# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  فك شفرة هاتف Samsung REX 70 S3800W

## lsanlmakhfi

فك شفرة هاتف Samsung REX 70 S3800W لايوجد في بوكسات z3x setool   
وجدته في hwk تورنادو في اخر اصدار v2.3.0.1  
فك الشفرة سهل اضغط على mobile info سوف يعطيك ارقام ادخل الرقم الاول nck 
مبروك فك الشفرة

----------


## varinjeanmarie

Comment flasher  samsung d880 avec hwk

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

أخي تريد الطريقة قم بعمل مثل مافي الصورة والفلاشة في السيبرو hwk

----------


## salihmob

مشكور علي عرض التجربة 
الف شكر

----------


## على م

السلام عليكم اخوى الكريم ....لدى جوال سامسونج gt-c3322 مقفل بالرقم السرى واطاعته ماهى الكود الخاص به ..مع العلم ان اشارة *و# لايمكن كتابتها فى مربع الرقم السرى ...ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------

